# Can a Czech speaking TC member help me?



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I was wondering if you can help me out? I really want to order a rare Czech SQ recording that I can't get from anywhere else apart from a Czech site. Unfortunately the website is totally Czech language and I really can't work it out even with Google Translator (I have very little patience either). I need a Czech-speaking TC member who could help me order it or could order it for me and I'd just pay them for the download (it's not expensive at all). Any help would be appreciated.. 

Merl


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I miss Jacck these days


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I just remembered - isn't there a member who has a Czech spouse? Just throwing that in here in case that rings a bell and someone knows which member I'm thinking of.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I am Slovak, that works just as well. The languages are similar, we understand the speech, watch Czech movies and read their books.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I guess we can discuss the details in the personal message.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

My other/better half is Czech, and I can more than get by in the language. However, as BBSVK says, Czech and Slovak are very similar languages, and understanding each is still very much part of both nations. I remember when I lived out there, and experienced the "Velvet Divorce", one of the newer private TV channels in Prague made a point of keeping a Slovak speaker on as one of their regular reporters, so Slovak didn't just suddenly disappear from Czech TV screens.

I can help out if you want me to, Merl, it might be much more intuitive for our Slovak friend, though!! Also would be interested in which site it is you are looking at!


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Based in the UK - CzechMusicDirect -






Czech Music Direct | Buy Classical, Jazz, World Music & Many More CDs


Czech Music Direct is your source of music from Eastern Europe & beyond. Offering cutting edge sounds in Classical for purchase with worldwide shipping.




czechmusicdirect.co.uk





"Czech Music Direct is your source of music from Eastern Europe and beyond. Our Czech, Slovak and Bulgarian labels, Arta, Nibiru, Artesmon, Hevhetia, Hev-Het Tune, Pavlik Records, Gega New and others feature the earliest of notated music, through to cutting edge contemporary sounds in Classical, Jazz, World Music, Elektronika and more. Our American label MSR Classics, features British pianist James Brawn’s Odyssey through all Beethoven’s Piano Sonatas, and highlights the work of American composers and others."

You should Czech it out... Get it? ... Czech... it... out... Sometimes I just crack myself up...


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

my wife just flew into Chicago last night. I shall warn her to avoid your humour -- as if no-one had ever Czeched anything out before. On the other hand, you're Irish so you're probably just pulling our legs....


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

dko22 said:


> my wife just flew into Chicago last night*.* I shall warn her to avoid your humour -- as if no-one had ever Czeched anything out before. On the other hand, *you're Irish so you're probably just pulling our legs*....


Knowing me... probably... seems likely... although that Czech music website in the UK does look interesting - It's worth a visit as it's well-designed - and the prices seem reasonable even with the shipping costs factored in - I'm sure that they can get whatever is requested.

It's a first-rate site - After clicking on "Look at our shop" or the index section above - at the very top of the page you can use their filters for your search - composer, conductor, orchestra, soloist, label - Easy to use - and the UK location is certainly preferable than trying to navigate something like a return back to the Czech Republic.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

I studied a bit of Czech in days gone by and did once manage to order something from a Czech website but real Czechs or Slovaks will be far more useful (especially considering what Czech I ever knew is very rusty)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

BBSVK said:


> I guess we can discuss the details in the personal message.


Thank you for all the helpful messages. I'm going to message a few people now. 👍👏 The site you linked, Shaughnessy, doesn't have the recording I want (and is rather expensive).


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

11 posts and we still have no idea as to what this "rare Czech SQ recording" even is... Hmmm... I wonder why... What could Merl possibly be trying to hide from us?

Perhaps this live bootleg recording taken directly from the mixing board at the two shows that André Rieu did at Prague's O2 Arena on June 1 & 2 of 2022?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Or perhaps this... 






You know that you are onto something when the first thing the musicians do when they get on stage is to have a beer.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm sorry Shaughnessy, I cannot divulge the recording I'm after. It's a case of national security. Walls have ears. 🤔


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Merl said:


> *I'm sorry Shaughnessy, I cannot divulge the recording I'm after. It's a case of national security. Walls have ears.* 🤔


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Walls have ears? Very true, just found one in my ice cream .....😂


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

CnC Bartok said:


> Walls have ears? Very true, just found one in my ice cream .....😂


Where's that groan emoji when you need it


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Malx said:


> Where's that groan emoji when you need it


You must have read my mind, Malx. I was gonna say the same thing. Shame on you for that corny pun, CnC Bartok. 😢


----------



## Artran (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm Czech. BBSVK has probably already helped you, but If you (or anyone) need help in the future, just PM me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Question answered, information still accessible via the search function, thread closed at the request of the OP.


----------

